# Craftsmen riding Mower



## witty (May 22, 2010)

I have a 13hp electric start 30" mower/mulcher 5 speed rear engine rider.
model number 502.256220

I have a problem that I hope someone can answer. I moved my riding mower out of the carport and turned the key to the off position and it kept on running.

I had to take the ground battery cable off the battery to get it to stop running.

Now if i touch the ground battery cable back to the negative side post on batttery the engine turns over even though the key is off.

and if you start the mower and then put the ground battery cable on the battery the starter tries to go up on the flywheel even though its already running.

so the starter kicks in and tries to turn the flywheel when its around on and turning.

Not sure what the problem is.... thanks in advance.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like a bad ignition switch.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Second that.


----------



## witty (May 22, 2010)

thank you wjjones.... you were correct appreciate your help


----------

